# Best way to select a guide for 1/2 day trip out of Rockport/Port A??



## JackTunn (Apr 5, 2017)

Coming to the coast this weekend (3/24-3/25) and would like to go fishing. Solo trip. Not sure how to select a guide that doesn't mind moving the boat around to find the fish.
What questions should I ask? 
What should I expect to pay?


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

in my opinion, do not go with the cheapest one. cheap usually means just that, price reflects confidence. ask him how fishing has been, you will be able to tell right away if he is giving you an honest answer or the run around. Look for somebody that doesn't sugar coat anything.

I would expect to pay 450-550 for 1 person, plus the bait if that's what you plan on using. When he ask how many people, and you reply 1, you should here a little excitement in his voice, not frustration.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

List them 1-20...Blindfold...Throw a dart :wink:


----------



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)

I would get recommendations by other fisherman you already know. If you don't know many other fisherman, then I would get recommendations on 2cool or another fishing forum. 
I would ask what conditions are best for the species you are trying to fish for. If I am sightcasting to redfish then I want tide movement, and low winds and sunny conditions. You can't predict the weather 2 weeks in advance you can look at predicted tide movements. I want to know what the cancellation policy is. I had one day booked in the Florida Keys. I paid 700, where the guide insisted on not rescheduling even though the conditions were horrible. It was a 700 boat ride. The other fisherman at my hotel all told me their guides had cancelled that day, because their guides told them it would be wasted effort to flyfish with such high winds and overcast conditions.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*guides*

Probably the best way to find a good guide is to ask another well-known or long-time local guide for references. Since I only do flounder gigging here in Rockport, I have people ask me all the time for bay fishing guides. I will only give out references for guides who daily put out 110% effort regardless of conditions. When someones asks me for a guide who just catches fish, regardless of skill level, I have several bait-soaking guides that I recommend that are very consistent day to day. If somebody wants to chase trout and reds with lures/wadefishing, I have a whole other list of references to give them. The only problem is that these are also the same guides that stay booked out for weekends 3-4 months in advance, just like I do. Plan your trips guided trips further in advance with well-known or peer-recommended guides, and you will be very happy.

Check their facebook page, website, or 2cool before booking. Its real easy to tell if they are on the fish, or just talk a good game...

Next time you come to Rockport, just give me a call, and I can set you up with a guide who will cater to your needs and give you the trip of a lifetime.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport
361-229-6053


----------

